# (hylafax) Wie leite ich angekommene Faxe an eine Emailadresse weiter?



## Timo Rickert (13. Januar 2005)

Endlich ! Mein Faxserver läuft schon mal, aber ich würde gerne die Faxe als Email-Anhang weiterleiten. 
 Hat jemand eine idee wie man das macht ?

 Danke im voraus 

 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## housegroove (13. Januar 2005)

Hi,

vieleicht hilft dir das ja weiter:

http://www.gnetx.com/openpage.cgi?page=fax2mail_info&kat=14

gruß,
housegroove


----------



## Timo Rickert (14. Januar 2005)

Nein, ich kann damit nichts anfangen...
 Ich möchte das selber machen und nicht kaufen !
 Hat jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag ?

 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## Rewilon (24. März 2005)

Versuch es mal HIER .


----------

